# New turn-outs...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not going to bore everyone with another turn-out thread but I just received these in the mail today.. Date of man. was 11-54...They were pretty nice, but I decided to go ahead and give them a once over..Because these were pretty, I took off all the rails and polished everything that was metal. I even burned out my dremel, but Santa is bringing me a new one. No chips in the bake-lite, the only thing wrong was there were 2 screws missing, and the colored switch papers were off, needing a glue job... The best part of it was that they only cost me $














14 bucks for the pair, no controller....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few more.. I did remove the frogs and did some clean-up underneath them..


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Loren,
Another great score, and they have cleaned up like new.

In addition to your repair service, you might want to offer a shopping service. Some of us who can't seem to find the bargains might like the help. LOL

George


----------

